# vacume forming



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

Hello,
ive recently built a vacume former and was wondering if anyone needed ho slot cars vacume formed. i charge $1.00 per body in 0.030in lexan ho scale my email adress is [email protected] so if anyone needs bodys done contact me i'll need your mold, payment, and shipping money $0.50 per body once i recive the mold/molds i will do them asap and maill ure stuff back. i currently have cars you can buy from me i have a sprint car with top wing (clear) $4.00 Craftman truck clear $4.00 2002 Nascar $4.00
Thanks, Dan


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dunk2011 said:


> Hello,
> ive recently built a vacume former and was wondering if anyone needed ho slot cars vacume formed. i charge $1.00 per body in 0.030in lexan ho scale my email adress is [email protected] so if anyone needs bodys done contact me i'll need your mold, payment, and shipping money $0.50 per body once i recive the mold/molds i will do them asap and maill ure stuff back. i currently have cars you can buy from me i have a sprint car with top wing (clear) $4.00 Craftman truck clear $4.00 2002 Nascar $4.00
> Thanks, Dan


Hi Dan....
Just a friendly note....
You might WANT to move this to Swap&Sell.

Thanks!


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

ill keep the topic here for two reasons 1 cause you gotta be a "hobby talk supporter" to sell stuff 2 how is a 13 year old suppose to make enough money to support when i havent sold anything yet thanks alot hobby talk for nothing


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Dan.

I am sorry to hear you feel this way. HT is here for all kinds of hobby guys.
Can you tell me how we are suposed to know that you are 13 years old and have no steady income? Hankster has posted guidelines for swapping and selling items on HT.
One of them is that we do not clutter discussion threads with items for sale. 
I see that you have read the rules for selling in swap & sell. By earlier posts from you, you talked about buying cars on Epay for 30 dollars. Supporting HT is not only fair, it is CHEAP for the medium that we use.

Have you tried talking to hankster in an Email to tell him about your situation? He may be able to help or offer sugjestions. He is a very fair and nice guy.

We hope you stay at HT. Maybe you could join us on Wed nights for slot car chat?
We would love to see you there!


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

ok picture this you make limited income $10-$15 per week what would you rather buy ho slot cars on [email protected] try to race a 1/24 sprinter and blow it up every week or buy a $50 membership bottom line is a cant buy everything i blew up 3 $9 motors in 2 weeks now the cars sitting untill i can fix it $9 tires rarely get changed on my car (big slot teams change them every week) i have to choose buy ho slot cars off [email protected] race my 1/24 team or buy a membership and i think im racing the 1/24 team then on top of all this with the 1/24 cars ive been doing this for 2-3 years now this is the only year ive been able to actually keep the car racing at a good pace thanks to a car my grandparents purchased me over the summer so after all this 1/24 headache where noone tells me any secrets and im in the back every week the one guys 9 year old neighbor comes with his cars and kills everybody his cars rigged i dont have money to compete the track owner let me try his car out i turned faster times than him. i mean who says hobby talks gotta be a huge site if you wanted to you could go to a freewebspace and a phbb forum and have to pay $0.00 every year no money pay this is a joke if you ask me

im ready to retire and work on the 410 with my brother


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Try a couple of these >>>> . in your posts.


Hey kid,its tough all over.


Mike


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

or just put an @ for the a in [email protected] and problems are solved


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

I second the post about adding a period or two, or twenty. It makes for easier reading and your comments will be easier to understand.
Ray


----------



## vinjack142 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey ???
I just became a Hobby Talk member and saw your post. I have a couple of HO scale diecast cars I need formed. Let me know if you can still help.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

pm me my stuff works


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Got any pictures of your cars? Also, 0.003 is way too thin, even lexan will tear too easily. Most commercially vacuformed bodies are between .010 and .007. All of my cars are drawn from .010 PETG stock, they draw down to about .008 when done. Also, you need to check with the post office about your postage, I sent cars to both US and England testers and the least I paid was $3.05 for postage...it's by volume not by weight. 

Another thing to consider, if you're using someone elses mold to do your cars you could be in violation of US Code 15, a copyright violation. I just had to go through a deal with a young man who ordered my cars, made a mold himself and began selling them for less then me. A few well placed calls from my attorney and now his parents have control of his hobby. If you're not using your own original designs for sales, and that includes making molds from diecasts, then you will be in a copyright violation situation. That's one reason I never sold the bodies I formed from my converted diecasts and never will. I don't think this forum wants to be a party to that kind of thing. 

But I think a good start would be to show your products as other legit vacuformers, like me, have. That way customers can get an idea of how good your stuff is. BTW, I GAVE away about $80 worth of product before I sold the first one. It's called "product promotion". I was 13 once myself, I washed cars at my dad's car dealership in Texas on weekends for $2 an hour. Now it's 33 years later and I still sometimes wash cars at the dealership I work at for slot car money. 

AMG Racing's website is:
http://home.earthlink.net/~amg_racing/


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

its .030 and i dont see how you can bust someone for reproducing your cars if they where never copyrighted


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

arnt people in trouble who sell resin repos of racers wedge trucks aurora tow trucks ect (road race replicas)


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Anything produced by a person is copyrighted to them automatically under the Creators Copyright Act of 1976, also known as Public Law number 94-553. If it's a drawing, photograph or any other product of a human effort, it is the property of the person who originally produced it. My cars were produced by molds by my hand; the molds are copyrighted as are the products made from those molds. Just as BSRT, Thunderbolt, MADD and other lexan bodies are copyrighted by those companies because they came from their molds or their labors. Here's how the law reads:

"Subject matter of copyright
Under section 102 of the Act, copyright protection extends to "original works of authorship fixed in any tangible medium of expression, now known or later developed, from which they can be perceived, reproduced, or otherwise communicated, either directly or with the aid of a machine or device." The Act defines "works of authorship" as any of the following:

Literary works, 
Musical works, including any accompanying words, 
Dramatic works, including any accompanying music, 
Pantomimes and choreographic works, 
Pictorial, graphic, and sculptural works, 
Motion pictures and other audiovisual works, and 
Sound recordings. [2] “

As a matter of law (in California) a lexan slot car body is defined as a sculptural work, since the mold is "crafted".

It's a fallacy to think because you didn't file a copyright document you don't have one, that's not how it works. You cannot simply buy someone else’s designs, make a mold and then sell them as your own, that is called infringement. It's stealing from the person who created the mold and the body. The young man who infringed on my copyrighted material had to pay my legal fees and a fine amounting to just under $1000, it could have been much worse had I wanted to be an a-hole. He could have asked and I would allowed a licensed production for a lot less than what it cost him to steal my work.

I'm not sure about the resin guys, but from what I've seen most of them are original concept based vehicles, and those that are based on an existing vehicle are so significantly changed that they no longer resemble the body they were adapted from. 

Now, I only bring this up in this string because some time ago you posted a picture of a BSRT Stanton Sprint car in one of your posts, saying you were "making" them. That mold is owned by Gary Beedle and Scale Auto as part of the BSRT lexan body line they sell. If you are doing so and SELLING them, you're violating the copyright held by BSRT. That's why I asked to see your work and see your molds. If you aren't selling that version of the sprinter, then I apologise to you here, publically. But I also ask you again, as a possible customer, post pictures of your cars so we can see your wares.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

i never sold any my sites been shut down ill get some plaster and dremel out this week


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Dunk if you want to buy some of my molds I'll gladly sell them to you, they will then be yours to do with what you wish. I'm actually selling my whole vacuform set up, airbox, all my molds, and cars already made I have in stock, everything must go. It won't be cheap but in the end you can make it back in just a couple of months. I don't have time for it, and it's really not going to make as much money for me as it could for you. E-mail me if you're interested.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

how much?


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

for some odd reason i cant pm you whats ure email adress?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Airbox, holding rack and clips, vacuum cleaner for suction (because the airbox is made to fit it), my original molds for the M/T outlaw spinter, M/T super modified, sports car, DIRT Late Model, the new Odyssey D Production sports car, converted diecast molds for a '70 Pinto mini stocker, '04 NASCAR Dodge, '04 NASCAR Taurus, '06 NASCAR Monter Carlo and I'll finish the '07 NASCAR Fusion mold as well. 

I have in stock ready to sell 9 sprint cars, 2 modifieds, 2 sports cars, 1 DIRT Late Model, 3 Odysseys, and 2 Pintos. I'll also throw in the custom painted Odyssey shown on my webpage that was being sold for $20. 

$200 and includes UPS shipping to your house. This is basically my entire operation. Sorry, the price is firm too, there was a lot of work that went into this stuff, but I just don't have time for it.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

how much for just the sprint car and super modified molds?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

$30 each. And I'll throw in the bodies I've already made for them.

..BTW, that's $60 plus shipping ($4.05), but you'll have $22 in cars you can immediately sell...at $2 each.

email is [email protected]


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

i dont have any money laying around im gonna start from scratch with plaster of paris and a dremel making my own t-jet sprint cars


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

wow u can have a lawsuit over pretty much anything. i was very close to suing the school for a teacher that told a class of 4 including me that i was failing. i have one question how do they know you where the origonal creator of the artwork sculpture???


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Because I have the molds in my possession. I also have documented photo evidence that they have been for quite sometime, for the sprinters I've had them since 1988, and I had the original invoice for when this kid bought my bodies.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

wanna get rid of a sprint and supermodifed body id love to have one of each for my collection id also like the sports car


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry, I won't sell the bodies to you, I just don't feel safe doing so. But as I said, $30 each, and I'll throw in whatever stock I have left of each type with the molds. Then you can reporduce them as you wish.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

the law says if your producing a product you have to sell it to the costumer


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dunk2011 said:


> the law says if your producing a product you have to sell it to the costumer


:lol: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!*GASP*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

You sounded just like my 6 year old, hey! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

Actually, I think the law states that you have to USE proper punctuation! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

You're out of your mind, you know that? I don't have to sell anything I make, certainly not to someone posed to rip me off, and for you to even make that statement shows...well, you know, this is going to get into a flame war and I certainly don't want to get banned from here. But let's just say I can refuse to serve any customer, especially one that has already shown an attempt to violate someone elses copyright. And if anyone else sells to you, they're a fool. I'll take a hammer to my stuff before it winds up in your hands. Case closed.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

i melted that mold its no longer here i didnt know it was against the law... and your the one thats crazy thinking im gonna send $200 to california thats 3,000 miles away you'll never mail me it its a scam


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Thanks Joe!*



joez870 said:


> :lol: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!*GASP*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> You sounded just like my 6 year old, hey! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> Actually, I think the law states that you have to USE proper punctuation! :thumbsup:


I've got 'roids and hangnails older than this kid, and they're much better mannered. I've been lurking along waitin' for the lid to come off the pot.  

I had posted some fatherly advice for dunk and then scrubbed it as the deaf ear attitude continued. A watse of perfectly good text!  

Pete has been patient and more than accomadating, in taking the time to try an educate this kid. I'll gladly send Pete my custom 6 pound sledge with the 1 foot handle free of charge. It'll make short work of the custom body work at hand. :thumbsup: 

As for dunk, may I suggest that rather than trying to fund your slot habit from others work or god forbid getting a job, you should sue your local educational system. Clearly you have a valid case.  

For all our faults, our members can agree to disagree and still play well with others. Racer X said it best, "Things are tough all over kid." I submit that things are never tougher when it's self inflicted.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

i looked high and low for a job none hires at 14


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I had a funny feeling reading the last couple pages of this post at how things might turn out  

Dunk, honestly, Pete hasn't been around for a while.... but to outright say that Pete is out to scam you out of a measly $200 is just wrong man. You don't know him really......and you're passing judgement on his character.

Instead of accusing somone of trying to scam you, how about you just chill a bit little homie and get to know a few of the fine folks around here.

I've been dealing with hundreds and hundreds of individuals online for over 5 years.....and can only count on one single hand at how many times that I've been taken advantage of........


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

he wont sell me something as simple as a body i said i cant afford the molds does that mean i cant race slot cars well obviously it does


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Dunk2011 said:


> i melted that mold its no longer here i didnt know it was against the law... and your the one thats crazy thinking im gonna send $200 to california thats 3,000 miles away you'll never mail me it its a scam


You know, this vacuforming thing is a business to me, I produce 200 bodies a week and usually sell out. For you to make the comment I'm a scammer IS uncalled for, and a clear case of you trying to defame my business at AMG Racing. So here's how it's going to go for you.

My wife is an clerk for an attorney here in California, her office deals with commercial and consumer fraud, this is how I know about copyrights and trademarks so well. I'm going to look past the fact you defamed me and my business. I'm also going to look past the fact you tried to sell copyrighted body designs as your own and not call Scale Auto and tell them that you did. I think your age is factor enough, and you're not worth the trouble or expense. I think it's enough that the people here have seen what you did and are trying to do, who you are and they can form their own opinions from that. But if you wish to continue defaming me or AMG Racing Products I will reconsider, especially if it costs me sales from people on this forum.

TX right, I haven't been here very long, and I appreciate someone stepping up and speaking up. I shouldn't let this kind of stuff bother me but it does. I take pride in the products I produce, and it's not just HO slot car bodies. Just because you lack the talent at this point in your life, don't steal soemone elses. Develop your own. As far as me scamming you, I would have dealt with your parents if you agreed to this deal, not some 13 year old kid. That's not how I work. The fact I sent out free bodies to people to test, and paid for the postage would show that I care about how people feel about my products. They are my creation, and will now remain so. 

If I were a moderator or administrator here you would be banned. That's about the only way I can say it so you understand the impact of your actions. Maybe at 13 you think there's no harm in doing the things you do, that you say. I just remember being different at age 13 "way back in the stone age". I certainly wouldn't accuse an elder of scamming someone. But I will take the high road here and drop this whole matter. I hope that a moderator will lock this topic, but don't delete it so others can see what you have done. I think that would be just enough.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

i DID NOT buy the bodys from bsrt i baught it from some guy off [email protected] therefore i had no idea who the origonal creator is i didnot make any bodies from the mold did not sell any bodies from it. the mold is a melted peice of resin it nolonger existes

You're out of your mind, you know that? I don't have to sell anything I make, certainly not to someone posed to rip me off, and for you to even make that statement shows...well, you know, this is going to get into a flame war and I certainly don't want to get banned from here. But let's just say I can refuse to serve any customer, especially one that has already shown an attempt to violate someone elses copyright. And if anyone else sells to you, they're a fool. I'll take a hammer to my stuff before it winds up in your hands. Case closed.

thats major disrespect
im ready to quit the sport


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Woooowww*

Dunk,

TX Is right dude. $200 is down right cheap to start your own bus. now adays.Don't be saying you are gettin scammed.You should get to know others on this board like TX already said. You start stepping on the toes of the ones that can help you grow in slotcars and you will be out in the dark.I have also dealt with alot of the people on here and they all are a great bunch. These are the kind of freindly people that help me get back into slots and help me get into racin at national levels, and I didn't get there by down mouthin others dude..
I deal in real cars also.. I have got scammed for way more than $200.
Pete never done nothin to you dude..He is a very nice person if you would just learn to control your fingers :freak:


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

let me correct myself $200 is alot of mony to me and im not saying the price is a scam im saying i dont feel safe putting the most money ive ever saved in an envalope to california that is how you can get scammed


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

My name is Martin, and I am new to this forum. As a matter of fact I am a member ONLY because I happened to be in Pete's office and read this whole string on his laptop and felt something needs to be said.

"Dunk", it's you say Pete gave you major disrespect. What do you think insinuating he was going to scam you is? It occurs to me that you're the one that was up to scamming people by ripping off someone else’s designs for a slot car body and selling them. Here in California we call that a felony. You should be prosecuted regardless of if you made copies, the fact you attempted to market them makes you guilty.

I race with Pete in HO scale every Thursday and Sunday, and I enjoy it immensely. He has built cars for kids your age that come just to watch with money out of his own pocket, he gave them the cars so that they would continue to race. He even built my open comp car at a cost of several hundred dollars, and never asked me to pay him for it. AMG sponsors several series with FREE bodies, that DIRT Late Model of his was developed for a series in Bakersfield that he gave....GAVE 100 free bodies to so they would all have the same SPEC car. He only made a few for himself and agreed not to market them until their series had begun. He even drove them to Bakersfield for delivery. He has sent his cars all over the world for free and never asked for anything from anyone but their opinions of his products. I can't even believe you say he's scamming anyone. You don't know him at all, and you don't have the right to say anything about him.

I don't know what even possessed him to offer to sell you his old vacuformer and body molds, other than the fact he's building new ones and saw a chance to pass along some of his technology to you. I feel he was in error even suggesting it to someone so absent of integrity. And I'm glad he changed his mind. What you should have done is ask for his help, he would have maybe even given you an older mold and taught you. Instead you wanted to push buttons.

I'm not going to make a habit of frequenting this forum. Frankly this is the sort of reason I don't. But you have a lot of growing up to do and I hope you decide to before you burn all the bridges you have to cross in this hobby.

I'm out.

Martin Simone
Fresno, CA.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

thats it i quit im done with slot cars  


time to go work on the sprinter with my brother


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Dunk2011 said:


> thats it i quit im done with slot cars
> 
> 
> time to go work on the sprinter with my brother


Dunk...
Don't let the door hit ya were the good lord split ya..... :wave: 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Peter you are truly a good man, you showed great dignity and decorum and I think of you as a great asset to our hobby. thank you.

Now lets go racin"


Dave


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

Did the mold ever exsicet the world may never know


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Dunk2011 said:


> thats major disrespect
> im ready to quit the sport


Feel free to.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Dunk2011 said:


> Did the mold ever exsicet the world may never know



Hmm wonder how this stacks up with World peace, famine, flu epedemics hurancanes, tornados war .. Oh thats right.. would the world really care?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Goll darn perspective!*



coach61 said:


> Hmm wonder how this stacks up with World peace, famine, flu epedemics hurancanes, tornados war .. Oh thats right.. would the world really care?


Ignorance is bliss Coach! If so, how come he ain't happy? Some one must have "whirled his peas"  Still a part of me is sad for the condition of some of Americas youth.  Someone please come and carve that out of my brain with a rusty ice cream scoop. Hurry please! I've got a Ford J/Chappy project to plagiarize from Gear Buster. Then I'd like to whine about it


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

American Youth??!! I think some kids like Dunk needs some old fashioned whipping!!!! Belt, paddle (a foot long with 5/8 inch thick)..(pop, pop, pop) I see kids now that are [email protected]#$%^&*() . you guys get my drift..  

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You guys are killing me here! :lol: Kids no longer grow up on farms, eh, so few know how to really work for what they want. My 13 yr old has been busting his tail every winter and every summer since he was ten. He clears over 600.00 a season by mowing and moving snow. ( I have actually borrowed $$ from him when I run up short on an outing, eh!)


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

You guys are killing me too..

I grew up in Texas, on a ranch. When I was 8 I started mucking horse stalls, but I was smart, I took the proceeds and put it in old chicken feed bags and sold them to the neighbors for $2 a bag. When my dad found out he wanted in on the action but my mom told him that it was my deal and to leave me to it. I made $6 a day, and after 2 weeks bought a new 5-speed Huffy and a better Radio Flyer to haul my....business with. When sales finally fizzled out (there's only so much of that stuff you can sell) I'd made over $300 that spring and summer. That even made it worth the nickname I carried with me the rest of the way through into junior high. But every spring until I left the ranch I got calls from people wanting to know if I had bags of recycled grass to sell for their gardens. 

Jobs are out there, even for 13 year olds today. All you have to do is assert yourself.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*What do you really think?!*

Mowing lawns, weeding, raking leaves, shoveling snow, mucking stalls, cleaning gutters and windows. It all was considered earning your keep. Remember? How disrespectful! LOL.  

Once you earned your keep then you could go "entre-manuring" like Pete did.

Golly Wes, The "board of education"? How out of fashion you old fuddy duddy! The Dr. Spock generation bred a whole generation of emotionally retarded, coddled, cry babies, and now we old farts have the audacity to point that out!!!  

I got whupped when I had it comin'
I got whupped when I did'nt have it comin'
Sometimes I got away with it.
In retrospect a beautiful ballance! :thumbsup: 

Fortunately my delicate psyche was'nt damaged! Until I had to deal with the undisciplined, ill mannered, you owe me something cry babies that the permissive system unleashed upon us. :drunk: 

Joe, bow to the rising sun, say a Hail Mary, and count your blessings. Do you have to pay interest on these loans? Or do you get the special family rate?

I think it would be fun and cleansing to vear this thread in the direction of what you did to fund your slot/hobby habits and the gross indignities suffered to your humanity while earning your keep. What say?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> I think it would be fun and cleansing to vear this thread in the direction of what you did to fund your slot/hobby habits and the gross indignities suffered to your humanity while earning your keep. What say?



I like that Idea.. when I was a wee lad.. ( Walking to school up hill in 10 feet of snow in the boxes my brothers shoes came in). To fund my hobby I did a lot of odd jobs.. Mowing shovelling worked my Uncles Farm most summers brining in the hay. When we moved to Toronto the manual labor jobs kind of dried up so to fund my slot and then comic book habit I delivered fish and chips and grocerys on my Bike 5 nights a week and on my Day off I put in a couple of hours at the local pet shops sweeping dog hair scoopin the poop and cleaning fish tanks.. then I discovered women..well noticed thier shirts sat diffrent and was totally facinated so I got a job painting my Brothers 3 story Hotel he had bought. Every guest room all the trim and rooms that were not yet in use.. to fund my gas/movie car payment habit.. which also saw the end of my first era of slot cars.. But you know I wouldn't have given up one day of those times to have someone hand me anything. I loved every minute of it.


Coach!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

When I got my first Model Motoring set in March of '67 I think cars were about $3 at Dick's Hobby Shop in Terrell Plaza in San Antonio. We (my brother and I) set up an oval and raced, lane choice was a flip of the coin. After a while my dad got smart and took the guard rails off, then it didn't matter.










The fastest car I had was a Batmobile, my brothers was a convertible Ford Fairlane. I had that track for many years until my step-mom sold it in a yard sale, where the cars wound up is anyone's guess. We raced on that track until like 1974 when we got a proper A/FX track (I bought it with earning from the car lot). I can remember racing on a banked oval with a Matador against my brother's Chevy and actually winning. I dropped the slot cars thorugh HS because of sports, but it was a fun distraction while in the Army. I really didn't get back into it seriously until 1984 or so, and the rest is history.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I thought it was weird a few days ago when I got an email from Dunk asking me to buy cars for him from Pete??
Dunk, if you can remember back a few months, when you where whinning about not having rear axles? remember that? I told you to send me your address and I mailed you a bunch of stuff for free, remember that? Do you remember saying thanks????????????????? NOPE
Get some manners dude. your already sounding like a future ............forget it..............I WILL mind my manners.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I see. OK, well what can I say. He just wants to use a different avenue for his purchases since I won't sell to him. I'll keep that in mind for all future sales.

If anyone else got the same request I'd sure like to know about it.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Pete, I'm liking that old pic you posted. I honestly don't think there are any pics of my younger brother and I racing slots when we were kids......although I wish now that there had been  

At age 30 I'm still far from a rich man........my wife and I usually operate on a tight budget...but we survive. To fund my hobbies I sometimes hit flea markets,yard sales, and etc. in search of vintage BMX bikes,video games,action figures, and other collectible vintage toys, and etc. I then sell on Ebay (in spurts) and often convert other items from my toy collection and other hobbies to fund the "hobby of the moment" that I'm into at the time :thumbsup: 


Everything I do is done on a budget......but that doesn't mean that you can't have a ton of fun on a budget. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Tx, my whole life growing up is well documented, from pics like this to Super 8mm movies. I have pics of my brother and I taken once a week in 1968 as the Hemisfair Tower was being built because I had an uncle working on the concrete crew. I guess my dad thought I would become famous someday...sorry dad. 

There was a truck stop on the northeast side of San Antonio called the Gas-N-Eat, they had a 1/24th scale slot car track my oldest brother would ride his bike out to run on. I bought a Cox La Cucuratcha to race with him too, I think I traded it to him for candy or something. 

I have one picture that no matter how I scan it it won't come out clear. It's of all my cars, slots, Hot Wheels, Matchbox, all around a 2 lane oval and I'm racing the Batmobile all by myself. The date on the back says November 1968 but I don't remember the caped crusader lasting that long.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've been looking at my old pictures. I had tons of stuff. A big part on my life as a youth was slot cars my friend Nick and I would run our slot cars all day. I had some Tyco sets put together at my house and we had his brother's Aurora track at his house. I remember it starting out on the floor in his bed room, then on a ping pong table in his basement. This went on for years, yet I have no pictures of it. I know I was always getting slot stuff for Christmas and birthdays. I am finding pictures of Major Matt Mason, GI Joe that Aurora bowling game, an air plane thing where the airplane flew around a tower on a wire of some sort and you made it do tricks, but no slot stuff. This is boggling my mind.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I had the Big Jim with the Karate Chop, GI Joes of all sorts of sizes and colors, enough Lego's to reconstruct the Twin Towers, and so many Hot Wheels that my step mom STILL finds them when she cleans out the storage shed and barns. I had the helicopter on the little wire where you picked up stuff and moved it from one pad to the other, and I actually sold that in a yard sale a few years ago. 

Besides slot cars now I do sailboats. Not your little WalMart style kind but the big one meter kind. I have a AMYA US1M ordered from Tower right now, a 1/22nd scale Voyager. I've never raced "officially" on water, so this is something totally new to me. But for $200 I get a class legal boat with an almost 60" tall carbon fiber mast, a nice little 2 channel radio and the glues to build it with. I'm an associate member of a local club that I'll join after I get the boat. And of course, AMG will sponsor it at all regattas.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Pete-
Have you gone to production on the Brumos Porsche Grand Am body? I would like to pick up some of those from you.  I sent a message through this board but didn't know if it worked.

Thanks,
Scott
Vargo Speedway


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Martin Simone said:


> My name is Martin, and I am new to this forum.


Welcome to the forum Martin! :wave:


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

Dunk, if you can remember back a few months, when you where whinning about not having rear axles? remember that?

i belive i did on another forum somewhere in the round 2 auto world
and i wasnt whinning about not haveing axels i was posting a photo 
of what i did to make t-jet rims


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Slott V said:


> Hi Pete-
> Have you gone to production on the Brumos Porsche Grand Am body? I would like to pick up some of those from you.  I sent a message through this board but didn't know if it worked.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


I will be soon Scott, right now I'm building my new airbox so I can do two cars at once on the same size piece of plastic I was getting one car on. Everything is frozen until mid-March, which isn't going to be that long. I'm working with a machinest friend now that may be going into limited business with me turning axles and arm shafts from titanium scrap he has. We've ordered a couple of rolling chassis, his idea is to machine a small flange into the axle so you won't need spacers anymore. I haven't seen a prototype from him yet but I should sometime early next week. My sprinter buck will be updated this coming week too, I've been looking at Zigs and see where I'd like mine to be better shaped that it is now.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, I believe the helicopter toy that yall have been referring to is the "Vertabird" ...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

TX Street Racer said:


> Hey guys, I believe the helicopter toy that yall have been referring to is the "Vertabird" ...... :thumbsup:


Thats it Brian ! "The Vertibird" That thing drove the family cat away and the dog went nuts. :thumbsup: 

Nowadays you couldnt market a vegamatic like that without a helmet, eyeprotection, elbow and knee pads!  

I'll bet lunch you got one in that toy museum of yours!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Funny, that, Bill! I purchased one, NEW just a few years ago! The rotor now has a ring around it, but it still performs the same, eh! 
With hot batteries, I can pick up a Charger Daytona, heh! That cats DO stay clear, hey, but really like to watch it fly about! :lol:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> I'll bet lunch you got one in that toy museum of yours!



You know man, that's one of just a few toys that I've never owned. I've owned countless vintage 12" GI joes,Redline Hot Wheels, and even some vintage Barbie stuff.....but not a Vertabird


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

I watched this thread for a while. I have to agree with Pete. Kids today are LACKING in manners, I have a 17 year old, every once in a while he needs slapped up long side his head to remind him to use them!

Pete,
When you do the Brumos Porsche Grand-am, are you going to do the Fabcar chassis or the Riley which they are running this year? If you need pic's of the car's let me know. I can send some to you. Also I would be interesting in picking up the vacuum form busness from you. It would be a good thing for my son to get involved with.

send me a PM and we'll work out the details there.


Thanks
Henry


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I think the business will stay in my hands, I have more bodies planned soon, and I'll resume production in early/mid March too. 

As of the end of March I'll be retiring. I'll be 47 years old and my legs aren't as good as they used to be. Between doing stupid stuff playing airsoft and years of abuse riding dirt bikes both ankles and knees are pretty much shot. This will give me something to do once I start staying at home. 

I have requests for a new Grand Am car, I have plans for a Go-Kart and an open cockpit version of the Odyssey. I don't know much about you drag racing guys but I'd even consider a Pro Stock someday. I'm also going to update my Outlaw sprinter to Zig's level of detail. I'm not going away, but I may slow down some. One project a month may be enough.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

pete, im sorry i called you a scammer im sorry for all the trouble i caused you in all of this

sethanddaddy, just incase i didnt say thanks for the rims thanks


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

pete, i have a question i made this plaster sprint car mold to make bodys for t-jets when i vacuum form it it gets holes in each side of it it the mold to tall? what am i doing wrong?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow, Dunk, You are on a roll!
You shoot off your mouth days ago and refuse to acknowledge that you were in the wrong, eh. 

Then you make excuses for your childish behavior to justify your actions, yeah?

When that doesn't work, you decide to quit HO and go play with your brother, right?

You have trouble with the Vac-forming on your own, eh, and decide you had better say you are sorry and acknowledge 2 great guys on HT (when you have offended many, hey!) to get some help.

You wait exactly 2 hours and 2 minutes to ask Pete for help, right?

:lol: I wish I was Pete so I could tell you to go jump in the lake, eh!
Maybe Pete will be more forgiving than I would be.

Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Dunk2011 said:


> pete, i have a question i made this plaster sprint car mold to make bodys for t-jets when i vacuum form it it gets holes in each side of it it the mold to tall? what am i doing wrong?


I thought you'd gone already. That was your first instinct, why not stick to it?


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

> I thought you'd gone already. That was your first instinct, why not stick to it?


after my sucess with carving and vacuum forming the sprint car for t-jets i think ill stick around and maybe try some other cars for t-jets


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I've had my say about what was done and said. At this point I choose to just ignore as much of him here as I can. Hopefully that will take care of whatever is left over. I'm not going to comment here about it further, everyone here has their own opinions and I have mine. Other than to say it was an unpleasant and uncomfortable experience I'm letting it drop. For now. But I will say, Dunk, don't even think about asking me for anything, even advice. You won't like what I have to say you can do with your mold, and your product.

There are guys here like Zig, that are CRAFTSMEN. Guys that take an image in their heads and make it a reality. I am in awe of the guys who resin cast, I look at their posts and wish I had something I could add. I can't. That skill is beyond me for the moment, maybe this time next year it won't be, but I'm OK with that. Crafting in this hobby is a time-learned skill. Guys who can build tracks with elevation changes, landscaping and such are the masters in my opinion, and that also a skill I'm working on. 

I do one thing, and I do it with a moderate amount of success. I was happy that the Odyssey was a hit with you guys, once the Formula whatever is done, I'm sure some will like that too. Being a cottage industry I don't have to make my living at this, I can do what will make a small group happy and move on to the next small group. If I can make racers happy along the way, that's fine with me. I take my inspiration from guys like Zig, and I try to give it back to guys like Dunk. But I refuse...REFUSE to have it stolen from me. Fool me once....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*The Sun Sets in Candyland*

Welcome to the real world. The correct term is "black balled". Another phrase would be"consequences of your actions". How about a biblical reference, "reap what you sow". Am I comin' through loud and clear? 

You see Dunk, You exercised your inalienable right to be a turd. Now Pete has exercised his right to flush you. I can safely say that every one watching along was aghast at your behavior. We all saw it coming. Many patiently tried to advise you, yet you persisted.

Pete is a man among men. He loves this hobby. He appreciates the craft and it's bountiful nuances. He takes young people under his wing and gives of himself whatever he can. He's humble, and honest. He practices the lost art of "hubris". That's known as a "class act".

For shame Dunk, You took a big crap on Pete professionally and personally. Now you want/expect absolution!? "I'm sorry, give me what I want", wont play here. Game over! No replays. Your out of quarters. You had better learn something from this experience. If not corrected, this is the kind of behavior that will find a whelp like you unconscious and later counting your remaining teeth. 

Pete is the exception not the rule. The world is full of people who would help you, or gladly hand you your lunch. The phrase "do unto others as you would have them do unto you" is not just a bunch of words! It's what you should have done. It's what you need to learn.

The word maturation comes to mind. I suggest you look it up, and any others from above you dont understand.


----------

